

Is it ok if I hate few lectures in Uni? - iwtdwiwtd

Well, I hate one lecture. Don't like much one more. So, basically, I enjoy only 4 lectures from 6 (because that's how many different lectures I have). So, is it normal? It's first year and I am thinking, if I love Computer Science (especially programming, I love it), shouldn't I love everything about it? What do you think?
======
gridaphobe
Copmuter Science is a very broad topic, so I wouldn't be too worried. I'm
taking a Graphics course this semester, and I can't stand it. That doesn't
bother me though because I'm learning two important things from it: (1) a bit
about how computer graphics work and (2) I should not become a graphics
programmer.

I don't know what courses specifically you hate, but if you're first year my
guess would be it's something related to theory, maybe Discrete Math? Anyway,
don't freak out, just learn as much as you can from the course and move on to
more interesting areas of CS :-)

------
sp332
Being opinionated is fine, as long as you're willing to learn what you need to
learn and get the job done. Try talking to the teacher about what interests
you, they probably have a lot of resources you could use in the area of your
interest.

